# What Helmet Do You Wear?



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Took a really nice digger last weekend and I'm still feeling the effects of the concussion. I was sporting a Mad MaxII, but I'm really looking into a moto lid after this latest go-around. So with that said, I'm curious as to what everyone here is using. Please, no this is better than that kind of posts, just list what you wear...


----------



## austinb89 (Nov 6, 2004)

this is what i wear


just kidding! 661 full carbon bravo helmet it is so light, doesnt get hot, and it has a 90 crash replacement poilcy.


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

In '05, TLD D2. For '06 most likely going to the 661 Hurricane Flight but still undecided. I'm thinking the orange 661 Hurrican Flight.

EDIT: The moto specific helmet versus mt bike helmet specific debate has been hashed out so many times here. I have been debating on going to a moto helmet this year also.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

J_B said:


> EDIT: The moto specific helmet versus mt bike helmet specific debate has been hashed out so many times here. I have been debating on going to a moto helmet this year also.


Exactly why I just want to know what everyone is using. No debates here please, save that for another thread and just post your lid.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

as of today.............


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i want to get a 661 Flight.


lucky yuo had a full facer on that one


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Fly DH, Oneal moto & XC styrafoam.


----------



## NorcoRider (Dec 30, 2004)

Fox V3 whitewall


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Specialized Deviant


----------



## #1 Hucker (Jan 3, 2006)

Im rockin a 05 TLD bomber and an 06 white camo xen


----------



## Stinkyboy58 (Sep 23, 2005)

661 full carbon bravo. light as hell. awsome ventilations too. and great protection


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if you are worried about concussions and want a better helmet then go DOT approved


----------



## c.o.d51 (Nov 7, 2005)

05 thor svr4. i love the thing. light, strong and very well ventilated


----------



## IFELL (Jan 18, 2005)

661 Full Carbon Bravo, for the days it goes below 20 degress and resort riding.
Protec Ace Dig for most anything else.


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

06 Azonic T-55


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

i use a 661 Full Bravo.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

I used the Azonic AZX for three years - it worked fine !
Now I use the Fox Tracer - so much safer !


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

Fox Tracer...for a motocross helmet it is light and comfortable.The padding snaps out so you can wash it.


----------



## TrainingWheelz? (Apr 14, 2005)

06 TLD D2 carbon... very light helmet. Removable liner so it doesn't get all nasty and stanky


----------



## SparkyAlumni (Jul 22, 2005)

Used to ride this Generic MTB Full Face (White):

Had a bad incident w/a tree up in Durango and moved up to this (Azonic M2000 Snell Dot Approved):
Purely choice... but I feel safer pushing myself knowing the added protection is there.
p.s. Only paid $59 at a local MotoX store (not quite supporting the LBS, but close).


----------



## dirtnurban (Oct 28, 2004)

Use to wear a 661 Fullcomp, After a concussion I now wear a 661 Flight Moto X helmet.
For XCing or commuting around I wear Giro Xen


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Yo surfinguru...how's the head feeling? A couple of us were going to go down there again this weekend but couldn't get anyone with a 4x4 to go  

Did you crack your helmet? Looking at it I thought maybe you just needed a new visor.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

dirtnurban said:


> Use to wear a 661 Fullcomp, After a concussion I now wear a 661 Flight Moto X helmet.
> For XCing or commuting around I wear Giro Xen


661 Full Bravo. Its the shiz


----------



## Air Supplier (Feb 1, 2005)

SICK helmet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hozzerr1 (Feb 26, 2005)

*mine was stolen*



twouareks said:


> 661 Full Bravo. Its the shiz


mine was stolen and it looked just like this one right here. if I ever find out who took it they're gonna make me go back to the old ways...(hint)


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

these bad boys...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

661 carbon is what I wear


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

giro mad maxII, but I just had a pretty good crash on it and I think I am going to get a TLD or the 661 Hurricane. (it's all about convincing the parents)....


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Yo surfinguru...how's the head feeling? A couple of us were going to go down there again this weekend but couldn't get anyone with a 4x4 to go
> 
> Did you crack your helmet? Looking at it I thought maybe you just needed a new visor.


It's getting better, another week or two and I should be good. I still have the headaches and a little disorientation now and again, but much better than early last week. The helmet is toast. The chin bar flexed back into my chin and blew out the sides of the helmet, so it's super flexy now. Smashed the foam pretty good on the right front where the big scratch marks are, which not so coincidentaly is where I'm getting the headache pains from.

Still looking around at moto helmets. I had no idea there were so many options.

Yeah, 4x4 seems pretty mandatory out there. Next time you guys head down, give me a shout. I'd be jazzed to get back out there.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Surfinguru said:


> It Smashed the foam pretty good on the right front where the big scratch marks are, which not so coincidentaly is where I'm getting the headache pains from.
> 
> e.


did you ever see a doctor about those pains??? ....you should wait a month to a month in a half before you start to heavy ride again


----------



## mtbames190 (Nov 18, 2005)

a pro tec ace dig and my six six one comp full face sometimes.


----------



## PblcNme (Dec 11, 2005)

what do you guys think of the Giro Remedy or the Bell Ballistic? i need a new and cheap one.


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> did you ever see a doctor about those pains??? ....you should wait a month to a month in a half before you start to heavy ride again


SMT, yeah, got the full CT scan and all. Everything was ok. (ie. no hematoma, bleeding etc.) Orbital bone and nose came back ok too - nothing broken or fractured. Doc gave me some anti-inflamitories to keep the little bit of swelling/pressure down and some vicodin for the headaches. Sucks ass because I came down with a cold over the weekend which is exasperating the pressure in my head...ugh!!!

I definately won't be doing anything big for a while. Just want to get out there and turn the cranks and maybe play photo biatch for the crew.


----------



## dougj (Aug 21, 2005)

Swoop said:


> giro mad maxII, but I just had a pretty good crash on it and I think I am going to get a TLD or the 661 Hurricane. (it's all about convincing the parents)....


Did the Mad Max II hold up or not? This is what I own.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

gunmetal Giro Xen for XC/long distance rides, and a primer black RED Trace (snowboarding/skate) w/ the ear pads taken off for biking. I have an O'neal SL808 mx helmet, but that is too much for me on my bike... only use it on the YZ. Looking at getting an Azonic Fury though... smooth looking and the price is right, not to mention, to keep my face intact if I repeat what Surfinguru did!


----------



## jamie (Jan 4, 2004)

I wear a Giro Switchblade. Good luck finding one of those anymore.


----------



## trek2kona (May 22, 2005)

bell bellistic but i was riden the madmax 2 its still good although neded a new one


----------



## Air Supplier (Feb 1, 2005)

Switchblades are the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

I will soon be wearing one of these!
1.661 hurrican flight
2.specialized deviant composite


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

i dont know why but the deviant looks like an xc helmet with a chin bar.... just too many vents dont think it would be half as strong as the 661 flight or any other dot helmet....


----------



## Arek (Jan 27, 2004)

finchy said:


> i dont know why but the deviant looks like an xc helmet with a chin bar.... just too many vents dont think it would be half as strong as the 661 flight or any other dot helmet....


Well, I would think they put the helmet through rigorous tests before releasing it... So unless you try it and it smashes like a lightweight xc helmet, don't assume it will.
It looks like the best vented dh helmet, that's for sure!

Arek


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

Well, I tried on a few moto helmets this morning and I have to say, what an absolute and complete world of difference. Makes the mtb specific helmets look like childs play. (I'll never go back that's for sure!) The moto helmets are much more comfortable and appear to be safer. A bit of speculation on my part, but with both DOT and Snell approval vs. the single CPSC standard, it seems a logical conclusion to reach.

As much as I hate to give into the TLD bandwagon, their SE helmets are top notch. The things are way comfy and vented better than anything else out there. I also tried on the new Fox V3 series helmets and those are a very close second to the TLD stuff. Both are really quite light. The funny thing is I can get the TLD for about $50 cheaper than the Fox. Go figure...

I'll post up what I get, when I get it.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

any word on the 2006 661 pro bravo? the new one? it came out today

i need more pics instead of the drawing that they show...cause i wanna buy it


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Azonic T-55.........


----------



## kadeater (Aug 16, 2005)

PblcNme said:


> what do you guys think of the Giro Remedy or the Bell Ballistic? i need a new and cheap one.


The Bell Bellistic is a great inexpensive helmet with terrific ventilation however it isn't the strongest helmet out there. I think it will suite you fine if you arn't going huge and super fast. The Giro Remedy looks like a stronger lid to me and if you don't care about the carbon then it would be my personal choice. The carbon is quite expensive. But like my mom always said: "How much is your hear worth to you?"

And oh yeah I ride the Bell Bellistic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

sixsixone full comp....... cheap


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

Troy Lee Design D2 Tank.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

TNC said:


> is waaaay too far back...LOL!


cheeky old man...


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

*BJ...your visor...*

is waaaay too far back...LOL!


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> Azonic T-55.........


Are you pointing at the helmet or flippin' us off???

edit: or both


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> is waaaay too far back...LOL!


is that for aerodynamic lift when humpin the bumps?


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Surfinguru said:


> It's getting better, another week or two and I should be good. I still have the headaches and a little disorientation now and again, but much better than early last week. The helmet is toast. The chin bar flexed back into my chin and blew out the sides of the helmet, so it's super flexy now. Smashed the foam pretty good on the right front where the big scratch marks are, which not so coincidentaly is where I'm getting the headache pains from.
> 
> Still looking around at moto helmets. I had no idea there were so many options.
> 
> Yeah, 4x4 seems pretty mandatory out there. Next time you guys head down, give me a shout. I'd be jazzed to get back out there.


Well I imagine the helmet did it's job. Rather it crack than your jaw any day  I've been thinking of getting a moto helmet for shuttle days too.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

..........


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

scabrider said:


> these bad boys...


Hmm...those should be in a museum somewhere....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Khemical said:


> Are you pointing at the helmet or flippin' us off???.....


i was just lettin' my homie ZD know what i thought about what he had to say about me and my helmet.......


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

It's official, I'm a TLD whore now. Picked up this bad boy this afternoon....


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

I feel so getto posting this after the TLD above....and yes, that is duct tape. Im actually getting a MadMax next week to replace 'ol yellow.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

Deesh one!


----------

